# Christmas of discontent (FLIGHTS)



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

In addition to serious flight delays and cancellations today due to heavy FOG, Strike of ground staff at 18 UK airports like to cause chaos. Virgin pilots on strIKE as well as BA cabin crew. 

All this in addition to French air traffic controllers. 

French strike causes air travel chaos | Daily Mail Online

Christmas chaos expected at UK airports as Virgin pilots take industrial action and 1,500 airport staff vote to strike

UK airport staff strike threatens Christmas chaos for people flying to Ireland - Independent.ie


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up .......


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

All caused by the unions and Corbynistas who are trying to unseat the government with their malicious and spiteful actions viz Southern Rail, prisons etc.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

I try very hard (but fail) to feel very disappointed with what's going on there now. I can't afford to dwell on it too long.

We've lost our way somehow ..... so glad to be here with all its faults!


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Maggy Crawford said:


> All caused by the unions and Corbynistas who are trying to unseat the government with their malicious and spiteful actions viz Southern Rail, prisons etc.


Quite, Maggy. Personally I, along with millions of others, suffered in the 70s-90s when the bruvvers in ASLEF and the NUR came out. Regularly. It was a real pity that Mrs T didn't deal with them then, they are the last of the dinosaurs, and they have long been at the top of my hit list. My heart goes out to all those poor souls on Southern.
I suppose we'll have to see if any handbag-wielding happens from the current incumbent, but I have little faith. All mouth etc, I feel.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I remember returning to UK from New York during the 3-day week to find England unrecognisable from the country I left in 1967. Now it is the Neanderthals in charge of the unions, on their inflated salaries and living in subsidised accommodation, who are misleading and misguiding their members and taking it out on the poor travelling public. The general secretary of RMT is of Irish traveller stock. Pity he doesn't travel back there instead of causing political havoc.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Maggy Crawford said:


> I remember returning to UK from New York during the 3-day week to find England unrecognisable from the country I left in 1967. Now it is the Neanderthals in charge of the unions, on their inflated salaries and living in subsidised accommodation, who are misleading and misguiding their members and taking it out on the poor travelling public. The general secretary of RMT is of Irish traveller stock. Pity he doesn't travel back there instead of causing political havoc.


I used to have to do my homework by candlelight plus part of my journey to school was by train. Then I commuted to work. Buckton and Knapp along with Crowe (he was later) have a special circle of hell, one which the current Irish RMT bloke evidently has a reserved place in. 
I have read that this is all to bring down the Government, class warfare etc. Times have moved on and they long to go back to the beer and sandwiches in Downing Street and think that all this will cause the masses to rise up in their support. Broken record. BTW, the RMT are, apparently, paying the strikers £300 a week. 
Reagan had it right when he fired all those air traffic controllers.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

From a well known and reliable UK national news source linked to a PT one made me laugh so much I almost spilt my beer.............................



People buying a home in Portugal that has unspoilt sea views or faces the sun may be hit by a 20% increase in property tax, under fiercely contested fiscal changes which became law on Monday.

Those with a place overlooking a cemetery or water treatment plant may enjoy a tax reduction of up to 10%.

The percentage increase or fall is at the discretion of the local council, which applies the levy, as part of changes pushed through by the Socialist government. 

“It’s based on social justice,” says party spokesman Joao Galamba. “People object when someone living in a basement and someone living on the top floor with a great view each have to pay exactly the same tax.”

The initial plan was to impose the increase on property of any value. However, an amendment devised by Communist MP Paulo Sá means it will affect only those homes with a so-called fiscal value of €250,000 (£210,000) – a tiny fraction of the property market, he said.

In addition, the change applies only to new purchases and to homes that owners have asked to be valued.

Ernesto Pinto, a tax specialist at the consumers’ association Deco, said: “We are totally against this measure. It’s based on subjective criteria. The view from a home depends on the individual’s perception.”

Antonio Farias Marque, the head of the National Association of Property Owners, said: “The signs are that the next step will be to tax the air we breathe.”


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

They have forgotten the supposed WINDOW TAX  meant to be charged according to the size of your windows.

Daylight robbery: Portugal set to levy tax on sunshine | Irish Examiner


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

But this one is actually a good idea IMHO. They are to introduce a new tax on buildings that have been left empty and become dilapidated. Win, win if it works, as they will get some more much needed cash into the coffers and hopefully, some of these buildings will be pushed back into providing homes. Not to mention that it would look a whole lot smarter. They can start with the wreck opposite us! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Looks like there may be a move to up the IMI on property if thee is no full time resident ie holiday home, according to a Portuguese online news site 


Portugal’s IMI council tax is set to triple in at least 20 towns and cities across the country on homes which are abandoned or empty. 

Council tax set to triple for abandoned properties 


Reports suggest that Lisbon, Cascais, Sintra and Porto are among the municipalities who are looking to push up rates by 300 percent, the maximum allowed by law. 
Tax departments in these cities have already been notified, which will also see homeowners qualify for a reduction in council tax if they renovate their properties or decide to permanently let out vacant homes.


----------

